
Flexiscale: UK competitor to S3 and EC2 with SLA - brlewis
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2007/10/03/flexiscale-launches-on-demand-hosting/
======
imsteve
GBP72.00/month for 1G RAM instance (not including bandwidth or storage).

